# OB Hospitalist - the correct source



## mslori7 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi,

I have a new team of OB Hospitalist in which I'm not familiar with hospitalist billing/coding so if you guys can help steer me to the correct source.

1.) Can we bill an E/M for false labor at 37 weeks?

2.) Can we bill for postpartum care after another doc does the delivery (not the 6 week postpartum office visit) but the in-house rounding and discharge care. If so, what codes do we use?

Thanks for your help,

Lori


----------



## ajs (Jan 16, 2012)

mslori7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a new team of OB Hospitalist in which I'm not familiar with hospitalist billing/coding so if you guys can help steer me to the correct source.
> 
> ...



You can bill hospital E/M codes for any services your OB Hospitalist provider does for the patient in the hospital.  The rules change when it is the patient's regular physician, or the delivering physician providing care.


----------



## mslori7 (Jan 17, 2012)

*OB Hospitalist*

Thank you,

Are there any specific codes that the OB Hospitalist should use?


----------

